# VeloNews Buyer's Guide names Bianchi C2C 928 Carbon 105 "Best Bike of 2007"



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't get VeloNews but I do get the Bianchi USA Dealer Newsletter e-mailed to me. This brought a smile to my face when I read it.

"VeloNews Buyer's Guide names Bianchi C2C 928 Carbon 105 "Best Bike of 2007"

Congratulations!


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

AnkleChop said:


> I don't get VeloNews but I do get the Bianchi USA Dealer Newsletter e-mailed to me. This brought a smile to my face when I read it.
> 
> "VeloNews Buyer's Guide names Bianchi C2C 928 Carbon 105 "Best Bike of 2007"
> 
> Congratulations!



Nice job, Bianchi!!!

I just rode the 928 that was awarded, but went with the Pinella w/Centaur instead.


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

AnkleChop said:


> I don't get VeloNews but I do get the Bianchi USA Dealer Newsletter e-mailed to me. This brought a smile to my face when I read it.
> 
> "VeloNews Buyer's Guide names Bianchi C2C 928 Carbon 105 "Best Bike of 2007"
> 
> Congratulations!


I bought the VeloNews buyers guide and I haven't been able to find anywhere in it where they picked a "best bike of 2007".

Yes, I have a Bianchi, but i'm wondering if this is really true....


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't know what to tell ya, gregario.

Interesting - not in VeloNews. I'm wondering if it's true too. Bianchi trying to pumping themselves up to make them more attractive for a potential buyer?

Does anybody else get the newsletter e-mailed to them. It comes from sender "Fausto". I recieved it on Thursday - if you clicked on that headline it took you to the 928 Carbon 105 page.


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

Gregario - I gotta agree with you... False Advertising? I picked up my copy of VeloNews Buyer's guide last night - no mention anywhere of the C2C 928 being the "Best Bike of 2007". I didn't even see a C2C 928 anywhere in the publication...


----------

